# Tracy, Missouri - March 19, 2016



## BillinMo (Feb 26, 2016)

The 14th Annual NW Missouri Insulator & Bottle Show will be held at the Platte County Fairgrounds, 1st & Tribble St., Tracy, Missouri 64079, which is half way between Kansas City and St. Joseph, off of I-29. We will again this year have it the same weekend as a longstanding antique show in Platte City. This is a fairly large show with over 60 tables, with food on-site. Open to the public from 9:00 AM to 3:00 PM. Admission is FREE.

If you want to see some bottles with threaded necks and stoppers from the 1880s-1890s along with insulators made by the same companies, be sure to stop in and see my display!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 27, 2016)

Trouble on Tribble St..


----------



## BillinMo (Mar 5, 2016)

If you fire up the starship and get to the show, Eric, I'll personally guarantee no tribbles will trouble you.


----------

